# HSS bits almost free



## Plumber (May 15, 2011)

Hey all just a quickie here to tell any of you that know any one at a plumbing shop that cut and thread their own pipe. They will have old worn out HSS threading dies. If they haven't trashed them you can usually have them for the asking and most of the dies will make great tooling bits. Some of them will be on the thick side so a little grinding is involved to shrink them to fit your tool holder and then grind to whatever angle you what or need. The good part of this is if you mess up you'll have plenty of material to try try again. I have a few and have ground them to tool holder size with a 4 1/2" grinder. Then to the bench grinder and finish on a belt sander for the angles I think will work. BTW most fire sprinkler companies have them also.


----------



## randyjaco (May 15, 2011)

Hey Plumber,
That is a mighty cute Wiemer pup. I have had a bunch of them over the years and currently have three. They are great dogs. I hope you enjoy yours.

Great hint on the bit source.

Randy


----------



## Plumber (May 16, 2011)

Hi Randy   Don't have any Weimers (that's one of the pics on here) BUT I do have a German-Shorthair and an English pointer. All 3 breeds are great. You might not believe me but both mine are snipe (and sometime quail) dogs.  I hope my little tip saves you a few bucks.   Later Plumber


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Another place for free HSS bits are broken taps. I find them by the buckets (but i have never broken one LOL) They work great for grinding special grooving tools and little boring bar bits and i have 4 Dauschunds ;0 ...Bob


----------



## Plumber (Aug 28, 2011)

You're right forgot about busted taps and drill bits ain't bad either.
As far as a big Wiemar they were breed with Dobies originally and there are a lot of big dobies out there also explains their natural guarding instincts.


----------



## Plumber (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey aametalmaster come to think of it I have never broken one tap or bit either, more like 101 and still counting ``  ;0 ;


----------

